# My wife's first tattoo.



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

My wife is a very skilled artist, and we have been talking about her taking the plunge into tattooing. Well, last night she did her first actual tattoo on me. For you aspiring tattooists, she said that real skin feels nothing like the practice skin that they sell.

We started off with a small tat, so if it got messed up, we could cover it up later. We'll do a few more, then work on shading and coloring.

So, ladies and gentlemen, it is my honor to present the world premiere of my wife's very first tattoo:










What do you think?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

do you have another link? My computer won't support the image 
I've always been interested in tattooing! I like when they have meanings to them.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey thats pretty cool. WHere is that tat...btw?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Cool slimy!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You go girl!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice work. It must have been nervewracking to do that on a real person!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sickie, she didn't use a REAL PERSON, she used ME.


On my leg, turtle, my leg. 

I'm proud of her. She'll only get better.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

she's pretty damn good already!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Tell amy she did a great job. Did you cry?LOL


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm crying now.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice~
Now we'll all be able to say....we knew her back when.......


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

slimy said:


> Sickie, she didn't use a REAL PERSON, she used ME.
> 
> You mean you aren't real????? LOL
> 
> ...


Please tell her I think she did a great job for her first one!  Pretty soon she will be off and running and then she can set up a booth at IS~~and we can all get HauntForum tatts from her! 

BTW ---hey, I watched an episode of Miami Ink where Yoji tattooed on pig skin. Maybe that would be less expensive to use than the flesh like things that your better half used--??? just thought I'd throw that out there... LOL :googly:


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah but Miami Ink is so popular they can only open during filming and have schelduled appointmints. I think that was a spelling error.
Slimy's wife has the advantage of open business.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

aw its cute , very cool


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

hehehe... slimy had to shave his leg. 

Nice work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work. For a moment I thought you meant she got a tattoo on herself, and I was thinking she was a little hairy. Not that that would be a bad thing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

au natural.


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

I just read the title....and then looked a the picture....Just so you know I thought your wife had hairy legs. Then I decided maybe it wasn't her leg, but the of her neck....then I decided to read the post.

Job well don on her first tattoo on you...not her first tattoo. (on her.)


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

that is the nape of her neck...


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey, ya' gotta' start off with something! I am a tattoo artist as well, and she's right, the fake skin they sell is nothing like the real thing. She's off to a good start, keep it up!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

better you than a grapefruit! (don't want to waste good food, right?) 

looks good! Post pics as it scabs over and such. That's were the real fun is.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty good job for her first. Nice work on the one needle outline. She just has to get the skin stretch a little more even and off to the races she goes.

However a little tip. If you plan on doing a cover up and she is just practicing. Try using yellow, or orange. It will cover up easier for ya later, and she can still practice outlining with the muted color, and even shadowing with it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

NickG said:


> looks good! Post pics as it scabs over and such. That's were the real fun is.


It had better be healed by now since he's had this particular tat for 15 months.
(see date of first post)


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah, well... I'm a little slow.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

So am I Nick


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I cany see it


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Rad ! You should hold a quarter up to it to show how big it is.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

My computer is screwy and I haven't been on in a while...... Wow this thread got brought back from the dead !!

It's been a crazy year. She did a total of three tats and then was too busy to do anything else. Hopefully after Halloween, she can get started again. We always have too much going on. The last thing either one of us needs is another hobby. I'll let you know if she picks it back up.


----------

